# Feb 22-23rd - Dump a Day Club



## billski (Feb 17, 2015)

Something might be brewing for Sunday/Monday, after a quiet week ahead.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 17, 2015)

Might be a little early on this one for a thread.  It's been on models for a few days now so maybe.


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2015)

Never to early cats!  Just call it speculation.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## WJenness (Feb 17, 2015)

#BringIt


----------



## dlague (Feb 17, 2015)

The reports are really mixed on this one!  Friday will be more telling!


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 17, 2015)

Finally will have time off from work next week. Timing couldn't be better if this pans out. Conditions are great regardless.


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2015)

I guess this is what it's like in the Rockies, where it snows so much nobody makes a big deal about it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2015)

Any for NY Adks


----------



## j law (Feb 17, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Might be a little early on this one for a thread.  It's been on models for a few days now so maybe.



Never too early to speculate about a storm... That's how us city dwellers know how to plan for when a nasty cold might be coming on!!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ss20 (Feb 17, 2015)

Uh oh...depending on how this tracks...the flatlanders might not have much snow left to complain about.


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Uh oh...depending on how this tracks...the flatlanders might not have much snow left to complain about.


  LOL!   As long as those temps stay below freezing, I think I'm set until about June!!!


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 17, 2015)

Ok I'll bite on this one.  I like the look of the GFS best for this area right now.  Sub 1000 millibar low straight over the canal.  More amped than the Canadian which has a similar track.  Euro is a weaker inland runner still has some snow inland to start.  Its not a powerful system as right now but could have a decent front end thump.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 17, 2015)

The only good news is that this is 5 days away, meaning, it might not even happen.

Alternatively, it is the OP run, so we can hope it's an outlier.


----------



## Tin (Feb 18, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Uh oh...depending on how this tracks...the flatlanders might not have much snow left to complain about.



No we will have disastrous flooding And roof collapses. We have 30"+ in most places from PVD east.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 18, 2015)

GFS is getting worse on this one for me.  Elevated areas around here would do well with this solution.  Lets see how this plays out.  5 days away....


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Uh oh...depending on how this tracks...the flatlanders might not have much snow left to complain about.





Tin said:


> No we will have disastrous flooding And roof collapses. We have 30"+ in most places from PVD east.



I agree...if we are going to have more precip in the flatlands I'd rather it not be liquid at this point.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 18, 2015)

The Dump a Day is a bucket of water dumped via the Canadian.  It has an absolute super-soaker Sunday with temps pushing 50 degrees in some areas.   










The GFS is cooler, so hopefully the American model wins the day, in which case much of ski area would still be screwed, but at least the northern areas might stay snow and elevation in other areas might (fingers crossed) save the day.   

On a brighter note, Saturday now seems okay to ski (i.e. not savagely  cold).


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2015)

Lionel @ FIS posits.
White Mts. win,finally.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 18, 2015)

This took a very bad trend for out this way.  Hopefully it can come southeast a bit.  No cold high pressure to the north keeping the warmth out.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 18, 2015)

billski said:


> Lionel @ FIS posits.
> White Mts. win,finally.



You posted the wrong storm in your own thread.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 18, 2015)

Well the Euro brings rain now too, so it's universal.

  For folks in New England that have a lot of snow on your roofs, you may want to consider getting some of it off before Sunday.  Lots of snow + rain = recipe for a collapsed roof.  Not to mention, the temperature is going to crash after this storm departs = frozen h2o embedded into that snow.  I think by sometime next week there are going to be "collapsed roof" photos floating around Facebook.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2015)

Next week?  Collapsed roofs are already an issue.  There's 700 people homeless in Portsmouth, NH right now due to roof failure at an apartment complex.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 18, 2015)

I have another 5ft extentsion coming for my roof rake.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm staying hopeful. Looks like Vermont is going to get 8 - 18" over the next couple days depending on area and elevation.. if nothing else that should serve as a nice buffer. Most mountains will probably make out OK Sunday.

No quiero el scorchio!


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 18, 2015)

I just may hit Jay Peak next week.  Hopefully they won't get hit with ra*n.


----------



## SnowRider (Feb 18, 2015)

Is anyone looking at the storm tonight-Friday? NOAA predicting good snow for Maine and decent snow for the Whites. Obviously if they get hit Sunday with ra*n it's not as big of a deal but this weekend looks pretty good.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 18, 2015)

Any chance of the models being wrong at this stage?


----------



## dlague (Feb 18, 2015)

I have looked at this a little closer and it appears as though some r&*n will be inevitable on Sunday.  However, northern areas will accumulate snow initially and then get smaller amounts of the watery stuff.  Southern areas in NH and VT will get a little snow and switch over sooner with MA and CT being all r word.  Yet my local news station is still predicting Snow.


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Well the Euro brings rain now too, so it's universal.
> 
> For folks in New England that have a lot of snow on your roofs, you may want to consider getting some of it off before Sunday.  Lots of snow + rain = recipe for a collapsed roof.  Not to mention, the temperature is going to crash after this storm departs = frozen h2o embedded into that snow.  I think by sometime next week there are going to be "collapsed roof" photos floating around Facebook.


Are snow loads an issue if the roof has some pitch?  I have a few areas with a lot of snow but all of the roofs have decent pitch (9/12).


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 18, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> I just may hit Jay Peak next week.  Hopefully they won't get hit with ra*n.



 You're lucky you live up there to take advantage of the great conditions midweek.  Those of us who can only make it to n.VT on weekends have had some back weekend luck lately, and it may continue next weekend.









Rowsdower said:


> Any chance of the models being wrong at this stage?



All of them?


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2015)

This thing is still light years away.  That's why it's still in a speculation phase.
Could warrant pre-positioning up at the mountain, due to a high probability of ice in so. ne.


FOR BOSTON
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
417 PM EST WED FEB 18 2015
SATURDAY NIGHT INTO SUNDAY EVENING...A LONG DURATION PRECIPITATION
EVENT IS LIKELY...BUT THERE REMAINS MUCH UNCERTAINTY ON THE
PRECIPITATION TYPE. WINTRY PRECIPITATION APPEARS TO BE LIKELY
OVER THE INTERIOR WITH SNOW LIKELY CHANGING TO A WINTRY MIX AND
POSSIBLY EVEN CHANGING TO RAIN FOR A TIME. CLOSER TO THE
COAST...SNOW WILL LIKELY CHANGE TO RAIN. HOWEVER...A SHIFT IN THE
TRACK OF THE STORM COULD RESULT IN EITHER MORE SNOW OR MORE RAIN
ACROSS THE AREA. REGARDLESS OF THE PRECIPITATION TYPE...THERE IS A
POSSIBILITY OF AN INCH TO INCH AND A HALF OF WATER IN ONE FORM OR
ANOTHER BEING DEPOSITED. THIS COULD SIGNIFICANTLY EXACERBATE ROOF
LOADING CONCERNS.

SOUTHERN VT
A STORM OVER THE WEEKEND MIGHT BRING SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL OR A
WINTRY MIX ACROSS OUR REGION SATURDAY NIGHT THROUGH SUNDAY.

NORTHERN VT
AS OF 346 PM EST WEDNESDAY...GOING INTO THE WEEKEND CONFIDENCE
CONTINUES TO GROW THAT WE`LL SEE OUR FIRST DECENT WIDESPREAD STORM
IN QUITE SOME TIME (OVER 2 WEEKS NOW), BUT DETAILS ARE STILL A
LITTLE FUZZY DUE TO UNCERTAINTY IN THE TRACK AND VERTICAL
TEMPERATURE PROFILE.

 LATEST GFS AND ECMWF STILL AT ODDS WITH THE
NORTHERN EXTENT OF WARM AIR ADVECTION DUE TO DIFFERENCES IN THE
SURFACE LOW TRACK. ECMWF CONTINUES TO FAVOR A TRACK UP THROUGH THE
ST. LAWRENCE VALLEY, WHILE THE GFS IS A BIT FARTHER EAST JUST ABOUT
RIGHT THROUGH THE BTV CWA. BOTH SOLUTIONS OFFER SURFACE TEMPS
WARMING ABOVE FREEZING FOR OUR CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN ZONES, BUT THE
BIG QUESTION IS WHAT HAPPENS FURTHER NORTH. FOR NOW, I CONTINUE TO
LEAN TOWARDS THE COLDER GFS WHICH HAS BEEN MORE CONSISTENT


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> You posted the wrong storm in your own thread.


LOL, I actually noted that before I posted, but I didn't feel like making a new thread (after you my friend!).   So Sat-Sunday could be nice.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 18, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> You're lucky you live up there to take advantage of the great conditions midweek.  Those of us who can only make it to n.VT on weekends have had some back weekend luck lately, and it may continue next weekend.



Yeah, except work has been so busy that it's been hard to sneak away on weekdays.  But I've booked some time off next week.  I'm due for some r&r!


.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ride the GFS and hope for wet snow in the mountains, decent front end thump here and a quick warm-up.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 19, 2015)

Big turn around on the models last night.  Colder, weaker, not a bad thing.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 19, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Big turn around on the models last night.  Colder, weaker, not a bad thing.



Anything better than what it was showing. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## abc (Feb 19, 2015)

Shows the wisdom of the "4-day-rule".


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 19, 2015)

abc said:


> Shows the wisdom of the "4-day-rule".


I think it was newsworthy whether it was rain or snow.  But it definitely shows you that things can, and do, change.


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2015)

abc said:


> Shows the wisdom of the "4-day-rule".


  You bet.   I mostly use the 2-day rule because I mostly day trip and will chase storms.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 19, 2015)

Gore in adks  snow this weekend be their regarding weather or not good weather truth please? Love mj and smart then Scott sleeping  spelling love rhist winter .


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 19, 2015)

First call maps....


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 19, 2015)

This looks like a recycled map


----------



## abc (Feb 19, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> I think it was newsworthy whether it was rain or snow.


It's news worthy. And there's a long running thread for this kind of "changing" news.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 19, 2015)

abc said:


> It's news worthy. And there's a long running thread for this kind of "changing" news.


You might have missed the earlier discussion.  We had decided that it was appropriate to post something when there was reasonable certainty that the storm would come.  The OP seems to have followed this understanding.


----------



## dlague (Feb 19, 2015)

Probably jumped the gun a little but all is well!


----------



## abc (Feb 19, 2015)

Does rain count as a (winter) "storm"? 

The problem with more than 4 day out is precisely that. It may NOT come as snow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 19, 2015)

dlague said:


> Probably jumped the gun a little but all is well!



Yeah, you really need to wait until the energy is at least sampleable (is that a word?), because before then the models are all guessing.  A perfect example is what I posted in the thread intended for speculation, also coincidentally 5 days out, and how the models are all over the place with it (or in the GFS' case not even showing it).

Anyway though, the 00z NAM is out and is the coldest, would save the day for the Poconos.  The 00z GFS is out, and seems similar to my eye to the 12z and 18z.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Smellytele (Feb 20, 2015)

Denver and the CO mnts look like they will get some...


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Denver and the CO mnts look like they will get some...



Will they ever!  Looks like a nice system for them and much need from what I gather.  Must be our next system for Wednesday.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2015)

Masco going with a snowier, less wet junk solution for Pokes.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## xwhaler (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## xwhaler (Feb 20, 2015)

B-East should be nice


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 20, 2015)

Here's hoping for a solid 6"+ at Okemo where I'll be Sunday


----------



## Puck it (Feb 20, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> B-East should be nice


  Luv this map.. Means I don't have to snowblow before heading to Cannon.


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2015)

xwhaler said:


>



Luv this map - means I do not have to snowblow before I head to Cannon - wait, I have my driveway plowed - I just have to head to Cannon.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2015)

NWS thinks Pocono chain doesnt get screwed for once.


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2015)

On Sunday I'm taking my travel chances and will be visiting one of those hills that is in the farthest most reaches of New England.   Pretty sure I'll find the goods without needing a plastic bag


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2015)

billski said:


> On Sunday I'm taking my travel chances and will be visiting one of those hills that is in the farthest most reaches of New England.   Pretty sure I'll find the goods without needing a plastic bag



Where might that be?


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 20, 2015)

dlague said:


> Where might that be?



I'll guess Jay. ?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2015)

Check this out.  Platty looks to make out well. 







  I'm thinking Sunday at Platty, with a fresh 6" to 9" of snow and a balmy 30 degree high.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2015)

What's the timing of this event for the Mount Washington Valley?


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 20, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> What's the timing of this event for the Mount Washington Valley?



I am hearing Saturday night and over by mid morning


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 20, 2015)

Sunday is going to be a killer ski day.  30s sunny, fresh snow.


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 20, 2015)

I will be at BEast if I'm healthy enough. Looks like good day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Sunday is going to be a killer ski day.  30s sunny, fresh snow.



Yup. 

 I just hope the roads are relatively clear, as this wont end in the Catskills till' maybe 9am or 10am, and it's almost a 3h drive for me with clear roads.  There will be absolutely nobody will be on the highway though, so I've got that going for me.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2015)

A rare day in the Pocono Mountains for me tomorrow, day 1 of this season.  Should be nice temps and fresh falling snow by mid-day.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 20, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yup.
> 
> I just hope the roads are relatively clear, as this wont end in the Catskills till' maybe 9am or 10am, and it's almost a 3h drive for me with clear roads.  There will be absolutely nobody will be on the highway though, so I've got that going for me.



Thinking the exact same thing. Still iffy on tomorrow. May do the Poconos but worried about the roads.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Get your questions ready...*Whaleback* owner and operator, and Olympic Skier, *Evan Dybvig* has agreed to take the 2006 AlpineZone Challenge!  Stay tuned for the official Challenge Thread and get your questions ready!
> 
> :beer:
> 
> :beer:



Thanks!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> I am hearing Saturday night and over by mid morning



Wow, talk about a database error.  The Whaleback quote from above?  yeah, I quoted Smellytele's post here and somehow the software grabbed that instead.


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Wow, talk about a database error.  The Whaleback quote from above?  yeah, I quoted Smellytele's post here and somehow the software grabbed that instead.



Yeah.  Evan's been out of the picture for two years now.  He tried his best...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm aware.  Read the quote.  It was a post from EIGHT years ago in an AZ Challenge thread.  Crazy


Even more crazy?  I had been planning on skiing Whaleback Today and discussing it on Facebook.


get your tinfoil Top Hats hereyah!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Wow, talk about a database error.  The Whaleback quote from above?  yeah, I quoted Smellytele's post here and somehow the software grabbed that instead.



I was very confused for a moment.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 20, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm aware.  Read the quote.  It was a post from EIGHT years ago in an AZ Challenge thread.  Crazy
> 
> 
> Even more crazy?  I had been planning on skiing Whaleback Today and discussing it on Facebook.
> ...



Big brother has his eye on you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2015)

00z NAM snowfall output (this is quicker, snow ends I think about 5 hours sooner on this model).






00z GFS is initializing..... I'll post that output too assuming I'm still awake.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2015)

That 00z GFS snow map.


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2015)

I think it's pretty funny you pull these maps from "tropicaltidbits!"   That's the last place I would trust for snow info!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2015)

billski said:


> I think it's pretty funny you pull these maps from "tropicaltidbits!"   That's the last place I would trust for snow info!



The fix is in!   That's one of the 3 places I pull maps from, it's decent, but they dont have access to everything and you're working on a bit of a delay.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2015)

Good news.

NWS is taking snow totals up based on "real life" observations.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 21, 2015)

That changed quick. Yesterday we were looking at all rain in the flatlands and now thats where the bullseye is going to be. 

Going to try for the Catskills tomorrow if the roads permit.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 21, 2015)

started snowing here in NJ


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 21, 2015)

My kind of storm: It's going to snow/mix/rain here at home over the weekend so work Monday-Tuesday won't be affected. Working on my days off because it snows when I'm supposed to be working isn't good.  

I'm hoping it will snow where I'm planning to ski Wednesday. Going to head over to Blue Mountain in PA for a day trip skiing with my daughter so hoping for a good shot of snow out in PA with little to no mixing of rain. Yes, I should head North but my daughter needs to be home by 8pm so we need to keep it under 2 hours away.


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2015)

Looks like Southern VT will probably be safe.  It also looks to go no further inland than about Nashua NH, running parallel to the coast.  Heading through it in the morning to get to the soft stuff at the end of I-93N.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 21, 2015)

It's snowing here at the Jersey Shore. It's Saturday, I'm home napping and watching Netflix/playing video games and I'm waiting until Wednesday to enjoy a midweek ski day.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Keep it coming. I've been antsy sitting here at home all week. Can't wait to get out for a few a days this week.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 21, 2015)

Snowing here in central NJ at a pretty good clip. Probably an inch on the ground already. Hopefully roads are clear tomorrow for a shot at the Catskills. Otherwise I have Wednesday off for another go but would love to get something fresh.


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2015)

The rain-snow line dropped south substantially for Massachusetts.  It's now as low as I-84, to Bedford Mass. and then up the coast.  Looks to me like Sundown, so. VT and so. NH have been spared.  Can't wait for tomorrow!

Snow started here around 3:30.  Cars are covered.  Looking for about 4".  The line seems a bit wobbly according to the forecasters from the NWS.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 21, 2015)

Steady snow now in southern NH. Just starting to accumulate. May hit Whaleback for  $20 Sunday morning  if things look good  in the morning.  Last day of my pass blackout, and  supporting the whale is always a good idea.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Going to try for the Catskills tomorrow if the roads permit.



Going to the Catskills tomorrow even if the roads try not to permit.

1.5" here so far.


----------



## Edd (Feb 21, 2015)

Was heading to SR for Monday but I see a high of 3. Golly.


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2015)

Edd said:


> Was heading to SR for Monday but I see a high of 3. Golly.


I must be nuts or something; I don't find skiing in below zero temps to be a problem; I actually enjoy myself.  I don't poke around, and I take more breaks than usual (for my toes usually), but the conditions are usually best, the crowd and lines non-existent.   I actually enjoy the slower lifts when it's that cold though.  Less wind chill.


----------



## Edd (Feb 21, 2015)

billski said:


> I must be nuts or something; I don't find skiing in below zero temps to be a problem; I actually enjoy myself.  I don't poke around, and I take more breaks than usual (for my toes usually), but the conditions are usually best, the crowd and lines non-existent.   I actually enjoy the slower lifts when it's that cold though.  Less wind chill.



As long as the winds are mellow I agree with all of this. I'm just not so eager to deal with the cold as I used to be. High of 13 on Tuesday so that's pretty sweet....I guess.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 21, 2015)

Still snowing lightly here at the Jersey Shore. We have a few inches on the ground. It's supposed to go up into the 40s and turn to rain, which I wouldn't mind because then I wouldn't have to shovel my work truck out (again). Right now the rain looks to be well off the coast so it'll be a few hours. I'm hoping it stays snow inland. 



billski said:


> I must be nuts or something; I don't find skiing in below zero temps to be a problem; I actually enjoy myself.  I don't poke around, and I take more breaks than usual (for my toes usually), but the conditions are usually best, the crowd and lines non-existent.   I actually enjoy the slower lifts when it's that cold though.  Less wind chill.



If it's sunny, windless and single digits it's not a problem at all. I find that kind of weather refreshing and when I'm dressed for it it's great. Sometimes I wish I had those boot heaters. I've seen a few with them and they look sweet. My feet are always the coldest part of me. 

Temps this week look like they are mellowing out.  I'm seeing teens and 20s, which is downright warm and am hoping to get out at least twice at the end of the week.


----------



## j law (Feb 21, 2015)

Q


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm in the mesoscale banding area NWS issued a report for!   Sweet!


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 21, 2015)

Still coming down something fierce in Piscataway, NJ. Hoping to wake up to clean roads. Temps aren't too bad so things ought to clean off once the snow ends.


----------



## vermonter44 (Feb 21, 2015)

About 7 inches here in south jersey, outside of Philly, roads are a mess...


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 21, 2015)

When you ski with kids the really cold temps make things a lot harder.  


.


----------



## Quietman (Feb 21, 2015)

Had a quick 3-4" at Crotched before I left at 6pm.  The glades were sublime!


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 21, 2015)

Snowing hard here.  Berkshire East should be great in the morning!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2015)

Can anyone in or near the Catskills provide a snow total report?


----------



## octopus (Feb 21, 2015)

Snowing pretty hard at attitash right now.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Maybe about 3" in Bklyn earlier, rain since about 8pm


----------



## Abominable (Feb 22, 2015)

A few inches of fluffy snow here in upper Westchester County. I just dug out my vouchers for ski sundown, there are Monday to Friday only. I hate paying retail. Two hours until lifts open, where should I go?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 22, 2015)

I can't tell how much we got here looks like we got our 4-6 inches.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 22, 2015)

Attitash is reporting 8" and I believe it. It is super fluffy dendrites. Going to be a good day.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2015)

Got a quick few inches in the flatlands north of Boston.  Never had any changeover.  Good news for the ski areas to the north all things considered.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 22, 2015)

Just about 10" here in Burlington, CT


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 22, 2015)

10 solid at stratton.. Great day


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skifree (Feb 22, 2015)

10+ at mt snow. Trees skiing was off the hook! 
A++++ day.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 22, 2015)

8+ at Okemo today.  First few runs down Black Hole at Jackson Gore were real nice. Outrage off South Peak very few tracks.  By 11 everything bumped up and sun was out...nice day


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 22, 2015)

Soft pow bumps on Rolling Thunder


----------



## Quietman (Feb 22, 2015)

Glades at Crotched are the best that I've ever seen them. Bumps under the rocket and on UFO are getting pretty large.  I'll post a few pics when I can.

Forgot to mention, on a beautiful day with fresh powder, there were no lift lines.  Maybe a 5 chair wait at most!


----------



## 180 (Feb 22, 2015)

9" at Waterville, stellar day!


----------



## skifree (Feb 22, 2015)

Great year.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 22, 2015)

Platty reported 6" to 8".  It honestly didnt seem like that much, but the conditions are great.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 23, 2015)

No shortage of snow at Bolton... added about 6" Saturday night. This photo was yesterday (sunday)


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 23, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> *No shortage of snow at Bolton.*



I'm thinking of throwing Bolton into my upcoming _"Canadian avoidance strategy"_ for their break.  I doubt it gets overrun.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 23, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm thinking of throwing Bolton into my upcoming _"Canadian avoidance strategy"_ for their break.  I doubt it gets overrun.



I'm doing this as well this coming wknd as I'll be at Smuggs/BV/Sugarbush over the long wknd. 
Trying to decide whether Smuggs will be more crowded Sat or Sunday with the school vacation starting this wknd.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 23, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> I'm doing this as well this coming wknd as I'll be at Smuggs/BV/Sugarbush over the long wknd.
> *Trying to decide whether Smuggs will be more crowded Sat or Sunday with the school vacation starting this wknd.*



IME, the Saturdays of Canuck school break are very crowded at Smuggs, and ski day ruiningly crowded at Jay (not sure about Suguarbush).

This Friday and Saturday are going to be pretty cold though (I'm pulling the plug on another VT weekend and am staying south), so factoring that in I think maybe it wont be as bad as most years.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 23, 2015)

Yea, I've done some Saturdays at Smuggs over the yrs and Sterling and M1 have very long lines. 
But was kind of thinking maybe if they are there for ski and stay maybe Saturday is a travel day down to Smuggs with Sunday being the 1st day on skis.
But I dunno--its all speculative, really no way to find out until we get there. Sunday does look to be warmer.


----------

